# Overnight Salisbury to Southampton area



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I does anybody know of a good pub in this area please to overnight on Sunday
Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, The Forestes Arms at Frogham is approx half way between Salisbury and Ringwood approached from the Fordingbridge bypass.

It has a small CS behind it - the ground should be fairly solid.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/28/28703/Foresters_Arms/Frogham

Ray


----------

